# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Invitation Services?

## Hanna

_Thumbs up for Ukraine (EDIT: and Kazakhstan, apparently) which do not require a visa from EU citizens! Europeans can stay for up to 90 days and can do what they like, apart from working._  
However Russia and Belarus require letters of invitations (referred to as "LOI") and the visas are very restrictive. There are several horror stories floating around about people messing up and getting literally thrown out of Russia...  The policies seem to vary depending on location of embassy and the nationality of applicant, even differing between policies for different EU countries.  
For *my big trip to Russia in 2011*, I would like to have a very generous Russian visa for the longest possible period, with multiple entries. I don't want to be tied to staying with one particular location/hotel/organisation, at least not for more than a night or two.   * Does anyone know a competent and reliable organisation or individual who offers a service for this, i.e. fills in all the paperwork in a way that will satisfy the the visa bureacrats...?*_To get the kind of visa I want I think I will have to stretch the truth a tiny bit...  _

----------


## it-ogo

You may find useful this blog by MR user Lt.Columbo.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Check the tourist's agencies around you. The agencies should have full information (We, Russians, never applied for a Russian visa  :: ). Be sure to plan your trip totally in all the details before applying for visa if you want to visit more than one city. If you will stay in hotels you will not need any additional documents such as "registration". If you want to visit other CIS countries (Belarus) you probably should also apply for visa to these countries.

----------


## Hanna

Thanks! I worked it out now  ::  
Basically you can buy any visa you like (including the letter of invitation) from certain agencies. Even a business visa, despite having no business dealings in Russia. That's the most flexible visa.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Thanks! I worked it out now   *Basically you can buy any visa you like* (including the letter of invitation) from certain agencies. *Even a business visa, despite having no business dealings* in Russia. That's the most flexible visa.

  Hanna! You are talking like a Russian  :: . If you have any chances to get a legal tourist's visa try it first.

----------

